# Cherry valet box



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

*Question*

Hi. all
I just finished making a cheery valet box for my youngest Grand Son who is graduating from high school this year. This was requested by my Daughter in law. I took plenty of step by step pictures as I built it. I have red and green felt but not sure if those colors would be ok for a man. Tell me what you think.

Pictures will follow in week or so. Thanks for your opinions.

Bob


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

hmm seems to me that if it looks good then is should be OK, if I remember correctly Henry the Eighth was surrounded with a red robe and so was the red avenger red that is, and Robin hood was in green. not to say the green hornet wasn't in green? What about the green lantern, should I go on?
good luck and lets see the photos..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Rick. Remember the "Black Hawks" were in blue.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob,

My current truck is red, and my last truck was green... I sure hope those colors are OK for a man... 

I think the red would look great up against the cherry. If the green is dark, that will look pretty nifty as well. I'm sure he'll see the love in it regardless of the color.


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you all, I guess that red will be it, that's what I was thing any way.

Bob


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

My Daughter in law asked me to make valet box for my youngest Grandson's graduation. I asked her if I could use my own design and she said yes. So here it is with a whole bunch of pics.
It is cherry with walnut inlays.Trying to keep this pics in order as it was being done turned out to be more trouble than I expected.
The pics should be if they are in order Cutting pcs on radio arm saw, planning to 1/2 and 3/4 thickness, cutting miter's clamping and sanding. I made a pattern first and than worked of of it.

There will be more to come.

Bob


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

*more of cherry valet box*

The next pics should be box together with partitions, cutting splines, sanding splines in the drum sander, cutting spline pcs on band saw, fitting pcs in box and box with splines sanded. The first two pics are out of order but you get the idea. Also lid is done.
More to come.

Bob


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

The next pics should be of cutting the mortise in the top of the box for the piano hinge. Normally I would cut both ends all the way though witch I did but because of the partitions I had to set the fence on the router so that the bit would go no farther than a 1/2 being that was the thickness of the the back. This is where the micro adjust on the Incra really pays off. And pics showing the hinge fitting and that was a blessing.

Last pics to come next time.

Bob


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

*Cherry valet box finaally done*

Well it's finally done. I could not keep the flash from making a glare no matter what I did. It made the felt which is red, look pink. I posted this all at the same time, night/morning so it may come out order. Hopefully you can make sense out of it.
It's not perfect but hopefully my Grand son will like it.
The finish is three coats of poly. The splines are 1/8 th inch thick using a full kerf blade. 

I am still on dial up so it was all most more work posting it than making it.

Thanks for looking, Bob


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Great looking box Bob. I'm sure your grandson will love it.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Gottal love the cherry wood!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Really nice work. Love the base/feet.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Nice job, here's a little trick for putting in the piano hinge,tape or clamp the lid in place, pop in a 1/4" router bit and than just drop the box on the bit and move forward and put the pockets in place on both parts at one time. 


=====



Robert Potter said:


> The next pics should be of cutting the mortise in the top of the box for the piano hinge. Normally I would cut both ends all the way though witch I did but because of the partitions I had to set the fence on the router so that the bit would go no farther than a 1/2 being that was the thickness of the the back. This is where the micro adjust on the Incra really pays off. And pics showing the hinge fitting and that was a blessing.
> 
> Last pics to come next time.
> 
> Bob


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bob,

Very nice result. 

James


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice job on the box.

How do you like the Incra Tablesaw rail and wonder fence? I am thinking of doing the same setup with a router table on the end.


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

I have had the Incra router fence for four years or so and about two years ago I sent for the rails and base mount and put my 25" LS on the table saw. As far as liking it, I love it. It is so accurate and repeatable.The micro adjust makes pin pointing for the saw as well as the router so easy. I would probable never go back to a regular fence and I had a good fnce on my table saw.

And to every one thank you for the comments.

Bob


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Very nice! I like it, that's a great piece. I like seeing the radial arm saw. They make a great tool as well. It was My main saw for about 20 years, I now have had a table saw but I use both now.


----------

